# Another Song for YA!



## formula1 (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 20, 2011)

How can anyone say that God doesn't use every avenue to reach us, even in the hood, even in the backwoods, even in the backyard......with music.

How Great Thou Art!!


----------



## formula1 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re:*

Never heard my wife sing along with a rap song until this one. A first!


----------

